# Bitter Creek Dog Box



## SSanders (Nov 1, 2009)

I am considering a Bitter Creek Pro Series slide in dog box. I have not seenmany out there being used. Anyone got any eperience or comments about them?


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

I have ordered a topper from the place, hoping to get it in just a couple weeks. I don't know what the pro series is like on the slide ins, mine is aluminum - definitely not the best kind out there, but is the best I can afford right now. 
They seem to be well made however, and Bitter creek has been very easy to work with and get ahold of. Priced well too so that helps 

Hope this helps,

Abby


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

I purchased the Hunter Series Large 2 Dog Box w/Camo last spring, very very nice. Go to this site for detailed information: http://bittercreekhunting.com People are excellent, workmanship is super. I have the optional one inch insulation in roof and side walls. Bittercreek aluminum box's have the thickest aluminum of any box's. Dont opt for the mats as they are the ones with holes in them and young dogs can dig at them and chew em, just get the large sheet of 3/4 solid rubber horse stall mat and cut it to size from Tractor supply or other farm supply spots, those are indestructable.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Just picked up a box that they custom made for me to go under my topper. Got too big a box but that is not their fault.

Saw the topper being built tranierforGod looks good.

I like the box with the rounded corners it is very strong but lightweight.

I like the looks of the pro series. My question would be is the box totally welded or are the sides riveted on. Not sure from the picture. The aluminum box has a welded frame and the side are riveted on which actually makes the box stronger.

My box is 40x46x28 and the doors are big also for better ventilation.

They are not Ainley, but they seem to take pride and make a good product for the price.

I will be going by there on Wed or Thur headed home. If they had a pro series to look at, I would gladly stop and give you my honest opinion. Ive had Ainley, Deerskin and Crow River so unfortunately Ive experienced a few boxes.

Just a thought 

Jeff H.


----------



## SSanders (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys....I think I am going for the 2 dog, slide in Pro with the optional fan......I actually like the fact it is only 30 inches tall...loose soe drawer space over some others, but you can at least see over it in the back of the truck


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a custom 8 hole that I put on a trailer and I think it is well built for the money. Forest was a good guy to work with.


----------

